
Show HN: Wallmine – Google Finance portfolio alternative - jurajmasar
https://wallmine.com/google-finance-portfolio-alternative
======
Equiet
Love the simple interface and speed. Is there a mobile app available?

~~~
jurajmasar
Thanks! Mobile apps are currently under development, stay tuned!

------
wheresvic1
Is this free or does it cost $29 per month?

~~~
jurajmasar
The basic functionality is free, certain advanced features are paid.

